# Brian Cage’s Wife Melissa Santos To AEW: ‘F**king Use Him Already’



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They did. He flopped. Shut yo dumb ass up.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Could've just kept him in Team Taz if there wasn't a plan for him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Apparently, Melissa Santos was in a movie called The Erotic Samurai: A Study in the Orientation of Han Sum


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

They should hire his wife to be his manager. She's getting more genuine heat than most the roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> They should hire his wife to be his manager. She's getting more genuine heat than most the roster.


*She's gonna get him released.*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Omg this dumb bitch will get him fired. Just shut the fuck up. I think her last rant is the reason why Cage vs Starks went cold suddenly. 

Besides doesn't cage have a mouth or doesn't he have balls to talk to Tony Khan about it? 

Unless she's looking to be a whiny manager to a heel Cage.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

lol she's just as fiesta as Reby Hardy except much better looking. AEW is not the place for a guy like Brian Cage. He needs to go to WWE, Impact or NWA. They don't value big guys or bodyguys in AEW.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

DaSlacker said:


> They should hire his wife to be his manager. She's getting more genuine heat than most the roster.


they should , she has experience working in wrestling. They should have her as his manager for sure. she has taken bumps and has the look


















she would 100% get heat from the other women in the locker room, it's inevitable given how much she talks but I still would like to see it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Use him or not, they still are paying him and he can still work all the indies to his hearts desire. If he wanted to be released to go to WWE or NJPW or Impact or MLW I'd be pretty sure AEW would do so. 

He's flatly not good. He is a charisma vacuum, seemed to think big muscles = personality/charisma. He's wrestling equivalent to empty calories - big muscles and flash moves. 

That being said, the machochist in me wants to see a Brian Cage vs Matt Hardy feud for the Reby vs Melissa social media whining war.


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

Use him to do what? He was placed as the main guy of Taz team, and he got outshined. If anything Starks should be used more.

Having muscles doesn’t make you entertaining, being big doesn’t make you entertaining,


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Is she spicy?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

RiverFenix said:


> Use him or not, they still are paying him and he can still work all the indies to his hearts desire. If he wanted to be released to go to WWE or NJPW or Impact or MLW I'd be pretty sure AEW would do so.
> 
> He's flatly not good. He is a charisma vacuum, seemed to think big muscles = personality/charisma. He's wrestling equivalent to empty calories - big muscles and flash moves.
> 
> That being said, the machochist in me wants to see a Brian Cage vs Matt Hardy feud for the Reby vs Melissa social media whining war.


Miro and Lana vs. Cage and Melissa could be a fun feud. I just don't see it happening in AEW though.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

MyMelody said:


> Use him to do what? He was placed as the main guy of Taz team, and he got outshined. If anything Starks should be used more.
> 
> Having muscles doesn’t make you entertaining, being big doesn’t make you entertaining,


so muscles or size has no relevance on any wrestler? So Lesnar's size doesn't make him more entertaining or captivating? Undertaker's size doesn't add anything to his presentation? 

this is the delusional mindset of the new-age indy ROH, and AEW fan.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh please shut up Melissa. Your husband absolutely sucks. No one cares about him.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

He gives out a big gym bro vibe and gym bros tend to be very unlikeable. He seems to be a good bloke though and has some personality too, I think they should just try fixing up his image so he looks less like a knucklehead gym bro who’s personality trait is lifting steel.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> He gives out a big gym bro vibe and gym bros tend to be very unlikeable. He seems to be a good bloke though and has some personality too, I think they should just try fixing up his image so he looks less like a knucklehead gym bro who’s personality trait is lifting steel.


more insight on the bias against bigger guys or body guys among indy / AEW / ROH fans. this is interesting. there is a similar bias against female wrestlers who look like models because being attractive is synonymous with being talentless among some fans.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm getting some mad Reby Hardy vibes right now


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wasn't sold on Cage until his match with Hangman two PPVs ago. 

I thought it was a pretty damn good match. I was really impressed by Cage in that match for the very first time. Just as I was starting to get into him they kind of pulled the plug on him. 

I personally think Starks vs Cage could have been done better. I still don't know if it withered away due to Starks neck injury. Not to mention Starks still isn't actively wrestling. I am hoping he is recovering and it's not something bad. 

So maybe they are waiting on Starks to be 100% healthy so they can go back to it. He definitely needs a mouthpiece though.


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

Krin said:


> so muscles or size has no relevance on any wrestler? So Lesnar's size doesn't make him more entertaining or captivating? Undertaker's size doesn't add anything to his presentation?
> 
> this is the delusional mindset of the new-age indy ROH, and AEW fan.


The new age fan. Okay buddy.

I was watching WWE when lesnar made his debut Lesnars a freak athlete. The undertaker isn’t.

that was 20 years ago. skill > size


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Until recently Cage was getting as much matches as a lot of the roster. For whatever reason he hasn't had a match this month and his last match in AEW was October 6th against Ricky Starks. I do get Melissa's point and can understand her frustration.

By the way, I am no Brian Cage fan (he sucks on the mic. and his best quality is what AEW has plenty of) but if I were in her shoes I would be unhappy also. He hasn't even been on Dark or Elevation lately. If he isn't hurt, Tony should figure out a way to use him in whatever way. Doesn't mean that Cage should have a rocket strapped to him. Tony Nese is getting used more lately and all that he does is sit in the audience.

This is the sort of thing that I get on WWE about because they let wrestlers sit at home and don't use them. So I am just being consistent..


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

He's just not that good. Maybe if he did more power moves instead of trying to act like a Cruiserweight I'd like him. His look stands out in wrestling today and yet he chooses to wrestle like everyone else. I don't get it.

Also he's trash on the mic and would need a manager for a big push. Which he had.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

MyMelody said:


> The new age fan. Okay buddy.
> 
> I was watching WWE when lesnar made his debut Lesnars a freak athlete. The undertaker isn’t.
> 
> that was 20 years ago. skill > size


presentation > workrate


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Krin said:


> more insight on the bias against bigger guys or body guys among indy / AEW / ROH fans. this is interesting. there is a similar bias against female wrestlers who look like models because being attractive is synonymous with being talentless among some fans.


It's not biased. Wardlow is jacked and people gravitate to him. Same with archer when he isn't being a dumbass. And people love Miro.

Brian has had the same problem for years. When his winning his great, but give him vulnerability he is shit.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cage is really good in the ring but he have 0 character.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> It's not biased. Wardlow is jacked and people gravitate to him. Same with archer when he isn't being a dumbass. And people love Miro.
> 
> Brian has had the same problem for years. When his winning his great, but give him vulnerability he is shit.


Wardlow have way more charisma than Cage


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

Krin said:


> presentation > workrate


Don’t care about work rate , good try


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Wasn't sold on Cage until his match with Hangman two PPVs ago.
> 
> I thought it was a pretty damn good match. I was really impressed by Cage in that match for the very first time. Just as I was starting to get into him they kind of pulled the plug on him.
> 
> ...


Starks is teaming with Hobbs on Dark/Elevation lately. He's back in-ring.


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

Krin said:


> presentation > workrate


Boxing is my favorite sport, when I was younger , you know, the same time all these big wrestlers were the shizzle, the heavyweights were too. Over time people have realized they are generally not as athletic talented or skilled as smaller fighters. Being big and talentless doesn’t mean shit to me. Your heroes and their unathletic inflexible muscle mass and lanky limbs mean shit to me. Athletic grace is a fucking thing and these idiots don’t have it, so they bulk size to make up for it. That’s impressive to you and that’s fine


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

He hasn't been seen in months yet we get the dark order and Orange Cassidy in several segments every week. 

Something isn't right here.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

MyMelody said:


> Boxing is my favorite sport, when I was younger , you know, the same time all these big wrestlers were the shizzle, the heavyweights were too. Over time people have realized they are generally not as athletic talented or skilled as smaller fighters. Being big and talentless doesn’t mean shit to me. Your heroes and their unathletic inflexible muscle mass and lanky limbs mean shit to me. Athletic grace is a fucking thing and these idiots don’t have it, so they bulk size to make up for it. That’s impressive to you and that’s fine


this is just an elaborate way of saying I like acrobats in my wrestling, not bodybuilders. but Cage does wrestle the indy acrobat style you like


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> It's not biased. Wardlow is jacked and people gravitate to him. Same with archer when he isn't being a dumbass. And people love Miro.
> 
> Brian has had the same problem for years. When his winning his great, but give him vulnerability he is shit.


Exactly. Hobbs was in the same stable as Cage and has a similar look, yet people actually enjoy him. I was excited for Cage when he debuted, but the guy has no TV presence at all. He doesn't emote when he speaks or project his voice. AEW also doesn't need him when they could get Keith Lee in 2022. A bigger athlete who can work the AEW style similar to Cage, but has more personality.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RiverFenix said:


> Starks is teaming with Hobbs on Dark/Elevation lately. He's back in-ring.


Ah I see. That's good to know. 

So I guess Cage will part ways with AEW soon then.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Somehow i’m not sure this strategy will pay off for them


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Krin said:


> more insight on the bias against bigger guys or body guys among indy / AEW / ROH fans. this is interesting. there is a similar bias against female wrestlers who look like models because being attractive is synonymous with being talentless among some fans.


Prove me wrong…


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

She´s not completely wrong. But she´s not helping his case with her outbursts.
He looks like a beast, but he´s fragile, so maybe that´s why TK has toned down on using him now there´s better talent available.
And he does a lot of Outlaw shows, so Covid concerns could be a factor as well.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Krin put your money where your mouth is. Come up with an idea to make Brian cage the most over guy in wrestling. Point out why Lucha underground and impact could not make this guy the biggest star in the business.

Show us the attributes that make cage better than wardlow for example instead of generalising and thinking people hate him for no reason other than his big.

Cause I can name multiple guys who are as big as cage who are ten times better.

1. Alexander hamerstone 
2. Empire version of Jeff Cobb 
3. Roman Reigns 
4. Moose
5. Big cass 
6. EJ iduka 
7. Big E
8. Wardlow 
9. Bron breaker
10. Sheamus 

Hell strowman deserves a mention.

All big Jacked guys who know how to get a reaction without flipping and doing cool moves.

Brian is davey boy Jr boring. Solid in ring but no one gives a shit for longer than a month


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DaSlacker said:


> They should hire his wife to be his manager. She's getting more genuine heat than most the roster.



hell all we know she could be the next karen jarrett and be a natural at those characters. I liked her as an announcer but ya lol just saying


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

out of interest, he’s had 30 matches in AEW this year of which 9 were on dynamite, rampage or ppv

added that he had like 10+ segments either with team taz, against them or against hangman

all in all, he was used mid-range

it all dried up a little the first time she washed her mouth out - not sure its just gonna start up again with this latest flurry of words


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought the face turn could work with him battling Team Taz, but... he got owned. Two defeats to Starks, one to Hobbs. And AEW's live crowd siding with Starks in their first match. So he got no kind of revenge against the group that betrayed him, basically making him look like a muscled-up goof.

I still think you can always make use of someone like Cage, but at this point it probably means making him a heel again or sticking him in a tag team.

He's not injured - he worked a full one-night tournament on XPW's rebirth show with three matches totaling almost 40 minutes. And the Jericho Cruise where he won a bunch of singles matches. Feels like AEW just doesn't know what to do with him right now. But even so, he used to at least work Dark when he had nothing much going on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I thought the face turn could work with him battling Team Taz, but... he got owned. Two defeats to Starks, one to Hobbs. And AEW's live crowd siding with Starks in their first match. So he got no kind of revenge against the group that betrayed him, basically making him look like a muscled-up goof.
> 
> I still think you can always make use of someone like Cage, but at this point it probably means making him a heel again or sticking him in a tag team.
> 
> He's not injured - he worked a full one-night tournament in XPW's rebirth show with three matches totaling almost 40 minutes. And the Jericho Cruise where he won a bunch of singles matches. Feels like AEW just doesn't know what to do with him right now.


the ONLY way Cage works right now is in a heel tag team where the other dude does the talking

hell, pair him with Janela - might make an interesting combo


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

He is not AEW main event material.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

She should have shown this same passion convincing her husband not to job to Tessa.

I agree with her, AEW dropped the ball with Cage, they tried to force a face turn against a heel as popular as Starks and as a result Cage was booed out the building as Team Taz screwed him over. He's going to need serious character rehabilitation after that. 

His presentation was really good early on, Taz elevated him on commentary and on those move set video packages, and he was a solid midcard heel with the FTW belt. A case of if it's not broke don't fix it.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah most of AEW's big guys they have are way better than Cage in my opinion, even Hobbs the person who joined Team Taz and was meant to be the third wheel of the team is much more interesting than Brian Cage. The issue with Cage isn't that he's big, it's that being big and being able to move like a cruiserweight is literally all he has and that stopped being a unique trait years ago. Aside from that he's completely void of anything that stands out about him or any charisma worth caring about. 

Splitting from Taz was definitely the killing blow for him though as he's the type of talent who you might actually be able to get a use out of if you have someone to do all the talking for them and actually handle the charisma side of things (like Bobby Lashley who without a manager like MVP is as interesting as watching paint dry but with him actually comes across great)

If AEW do want to use him again (though his wife definitely isn't helping with these comments) find him a good mouthpiece that he can stand behind and look massive and intimidating. Otherwise honestly don't bother in my opinion.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Source: https://wrestletalk.com/news/brian-cage-wife-melissa-santos-aew-fking-use-him-already/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't this what a good portion of the AEW roster & their significant others say? Lots of standing around.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Is she spicy?


Spicy like a popped hemroid.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Got nothing against Cage, good look.amd solid in the ring but he failed to get over with the crowds as both a heel and a face and he was given plenty of TV time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Krin said:


> presentation > workrate


this is interesting because I consider Cage to be a workrate guy and I think his presentation is bland.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

What’s with people’s wives piping up lol? He’s boring as hell.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

he can't cut a promo and he doesn't have any personality. he'd be better off going to WWE.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

They could have kept him on Team Taz as their crown jewel or something, but I guess he's just not their cup of tea. He definitely could have had a better run, but with all the wrestlers they've acquired some were bound to fall between the cracks.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh look AEW fans don't like guys with big muscles. There's a shock.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, I think at this point, in AEW, his time has passed. I think he's a great wrestler for his size and he can do some pretty crazy airiel moves as well, but his lack of charisma and promo ability does take away some of that awe factor.

He would be a great fit for WWE, but would still need a manager, or leader, to do the talking for him.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Probably should add the rest of the quote. It paints a slightly new picture of things.


> From Melissa Santos on Inside with Chris Van Vilet
> 
> "I got really spicy about it. Maybe I shouldn’t have. But then he got all the heat. He didn’t even say anything. I know, I know. He got all the heat. I do feel bad about that because he loves wrestling, he loves AEW, absolutely adores Tony [Khan], loves being there and I feel like all of it came from the love of wanting [Brian Cage] to be more involved and that’s really it. It was just from a passionate place and because I’m all loud, loud, loud, I got him in trouble and I do feel bad for that because that wasn’t my intention, even though when I look back at the videos I’m like, ‘Damn, I should have just not been as spicy,’ but damn, it’s hard. It’s hard man. I get myself in trouble. I gotta sugarcoat things a little bit. Yeah, and I feel like it was the impatient kind of my just — I was like, ‘Man, I just want to see more of him.’ I miss seeing my husband [on TV]. I’m a fan, right? I miss seeing my husband. But yeah, so hopefully I can see my husband killing it a little bit more now that, you know, hopefully some of the heat falls off because I feel like in wrestling, there’s always something new that’s happening that’s like the talk of the town and so, you know, I’m sorry babe. I didn’t mean to get you all the heat. I just miss seeing you on TV, that’s really what it is and you know, AEW’s dope. I love more wrestling on TV. I love more of my husband on TV too. That’s really what it is"


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dude has a fantastic look. Does some awesome things in the ring but I just can’t find it in me to care for him. He’s probably at his best being the muscle of a group, much like he was in the early Team Tazz days. Tazz could do the talking and he’d just go out there and beat the shit out of someone.


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

Hopefully AEW can use this and have her as his manager and get him some real heat. They could really get some reactions from the crowd with Cage and her together. I was hoping him and Hobbs would make a top tag team together when he was on Team Taz, but that moment has ended so this is probably the best they could do right now.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I love Melissa but if Cage isn't happy with how he's used he should get his release. 
Last time I checked he was backtracking what she said and clarifying that he's happy in AEW.

One of them is lying...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> What’s with people’s wives piping up lol? He’s boring as hell.


she wants that money


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Should have never broken him up from Team Taz (which I actually think should be disbanded but that's a separate topic). At least he and Hobbs could have been a decent power guy tag team.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Gn1212 said:


> I love Melissa but if Cage isn't happy with how he's used he should get his release.
> Last time I checked he was backtracking what she said and clarifying that he's happy in AEW.
> 
> One of them is lying...



utter nonsese. I'm sure 90 percent of the roster is unhappy about the spot they are in. aew still pretending its this happy go lucky all inclusive fake shit. Most wont say shit so they can keep a job


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> utter nonsese. I'm sure 90 percent of the roster is unhappy about the spot they are in. aew still pretending its this happy go lucky all inclusive fake shit. Most wont say shit so they can keep a job


Utter nonsense what? What Cage said?
Then as I said, he should ask for his release. He's a big enough name to make solid money elsewhere and maybe get booked better.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brian Cage is all sizzle, no steak unfortunately.

I was actually looking forward to him signing for AEW and was excited when he signed, made his debut and looked like a powerhouse. But it all went down hill from there tbh.

He has a fantastic look and he can do some pretty cool stuff in the ring - but that's where it ends. It's all well and good seeing a guy who looks like a Greek god do all these cool moves, but when it's saddled with someone who lacks charisma, can't cut a promo and can't really connect with a crowd, it's all pretty much wasted. You might as well just put someone in his place who can do just as many cool moves but is actually engaged with the crowd.

Team Taz didn't really help him out either. Because every time they were on screen, the smaller Ricky Starks would pretty much make Cage look an afterthought with his natural charisma and mic work.

Cage would probably be best off leaving AEW tbh. Unless he's happy just being a guy who can rack up wins against jobbers and then becomes a jobber to the stars to put over the likes of Miro and Wardlow for when they're being built towards main event status and can get a good win under their belt. Which to be fair, isn't a bad spot for him to be in, he's probably getting paid more in AEW than he has at many other places and where other places would pay him in future.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> Probably should add the rest of the quote. It paints a slightly new picture of things.


that extra quote puts the whole thing in a new light

doesn‘t change the fact that dude needs a manager or to be part of a heel tag team


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

So like I think he's a good wrestler and all and like he's really good you know..but umm like.. I can't unforsee him like getting beat by like Tessa Blanchard. 

Little girl like that and huge muscle bound freak like him getting whupped by Tessa. It does not like, compute


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Tag team him up with Tony Nese, potentially managed by Mark Sterling, to add to Jade Cargill act.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cage to job to Marko Stunt who will then do that stupid dance over Cage’s defeated corpse.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Every wrestler who was in lucha underground was used better it’s like the best booked fed of all time


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Honestly it’s kinda silly to have a guy that big that’s been champ in smaller promotions and not use him to at least put younger guys over while he’s under contract.
A guy like pillman, either of the acclaimed could use a win like that against a vet on rampage.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> He gives out a big gym bro vibe and gym bros tend to be very unlikeable. He seems to be a good bloke though and has some personality too, I think they should just try fixing up his image so he looks less like a knucklehead gym bro who’s personality trait is lifting steel.


DUDE! That's very offensive, didn't you know Bros Lives Matter. You will upset Krin.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

He's awful. Feed him to Matt Hardy and then give him a dancing gimmick.

"Who betta?" - Pretty much everyone on the roster is better than you, Brian.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Krin said:


> presentation > workrate











Yea. His presentation is shit, too.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol he has no leverage now with the way wwe isnt keen on signing experienced talent..so..


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Krin said:


> so muscles or size has no relevance on any wrestler? So Lesnar's size doesn't make him more entertaining or captivating? Undertaker's size doesn't add anything to his presentation?
> 
> this is the delusional mindset of the new-age indy ROH, and AEW fan.


In cages case he has ZERO charisma, can't promo,and his character is hes a big guy that does some cruiserweight moves. He can wrestle well but he has no IT factor and can't get himself over.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Dumb whore thinks tweeting that would help him but instead the IWC will shit on that even more lol

Don't piss off the wrestling community, especially the AEW as we all know AEW can't do wrong


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I agree that he should be used more. Splitting from Team Tax was a dumb ass decision to be honest.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that extra quote puts the whole thing in a new light
> 
> doesn‘t change the fact that dude needs a manager or to be part of a heel tag team


Yeah the addition takes away the aspect of his wife causing problems, respectfully handled the backlash and explained herself properly perfectly reasonable and if people don't spread only part of the quote should kill off the heat aspect of things.

In terms of Brian himself though yeah manager or a tag team partner who can do all the talking is an absolute must for someone like him cause he has not got the IT factor or mic skills for going it alone


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a solution... put him in the Dark Order.


----------



## Mastodon (May 20, 2009)

This is what happens when you sign 500 wrestlers to be on the roster. Inevitably, certain talents feel like they are getting a raw deal & the complaining begins. It happened in WCW, the WWE & it will happen in AEW because they have ballooned the roster size since the beginning.

The culture of signing talent in bulk amounts needs to end. The need to sell sizzle all the time leads to a growing culture of mismanaged talent in wrestling. Everyone overrates a new debut & forgets the wrestlers who have talent on the roster. Wrestling loves the flavor of the month because they can pull the wool over people's eyes with how bad the shows are booked.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So I have listened to Melissa saying exactly what was quoted from her and she had a reasonable attitude. It wasn't like she was furious when talking to CVV. She is a fan of her husband wants to see him used more like he was in Lucha Underground and Impact. Like I said in my previous post, Brian Cage hasn't had a match in AEW since October 6th. They basically kicked him out of Team Taz and haven't used him since. Again, not a fan of the guy but I do get her point of view. Any of us that are a fan of someone are the same way. "Use them more, do more with them.".

I don't think that calling Melissa a whore or completely trashing either Brian or Melissa really is constructive to this topic but that's just me. The topic isn't about whether we like either of the two or not.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Gn1212 said:


> Utter nonsense what? What Cage said?
> Then as I said, he should ask for his release. He's a big enough name to make solid money elsewhere and maybe get booked better.



Sorry that wasn't clear. Referring to people mad when a wrestler or someone rattles the cage. This is reality of any job. There is this belief that everyone is beyond happy In aew which likely isn't the case.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How about "Fucking Release Him Already"?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mastodon said:


> This is what happens when you sign 500 wrestlers to be on the roster. Inevitably, certain talents feel like they are getting a raw deal & the complaining begins. It happened in WCW, the WWE & it will happen in AEW because they have ballooned the roster size since the beginning.
> 
> The culture of signing talent in bulk amounts needs to end. The need to sell sizzle all the time leads to a growing culture of mismanaged talent in wrestling. Everyone overrates a new debut & forgets the wrestlers who have talent on the roster. Wrestling loves the flavor of the month because they can pull the wool over people's eyes with how bad the shows are booked.


I’m trying to understand…. You’re kinda saying DON‘T sign Danielson, Malakai and Punk cause Brian Cage might feel hard done by?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Oh please shut up Melissa. Your husband absolutely sucks. No one cares about him.


No charimsa with body language, his mic skills are awful and additionally as a big man using little man moves it brings less uniqueness to him.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I like Cage but they clearly have no idea what to do with him and he's clearly never going to be a world champion in an AEW tier promotion. He's not a main eventer at this level.

He might be best off heading back to Impact.


----------



## Mastodon (May 20, 2009)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m trying to understand…. You’re kinda saying DON‘T sign Danielson, Malakai and Punk cause Brian Cage might feel hard done by?


No. I'm saying don't have a bloated roster of 500 wrestlers & expect that talent aren't going to complain. Obviously anyone would sign a Punk or Danielson. What about all the other no names?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

The guy who can't promo has to have his wife express his dissatisfaction because he's too much of a pussy to go talk to Khan directly. What a bitch. Release him so he can go to WWE, job to Roman on a typical Smackdown episode and then spend then next month chasing the 24/7 title before relocating permanently to catering.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ShadowCounter said:


> The guy who can't promo has to have his wife express his dissatisfaction because he's too much of a pussy to go talk to Khan directly. What a bitch. Release him so he can go to WWE, job to Roman on a typical Smackdown episode and then spend then next month chasing the 24/7 title before relocating permanently to catering.


His wife has better promo skills


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

The guy has great look, but that's about it. He's not that interesting.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I am well on board with the suggestion of Melissa Santos managing Brian Cage as a heel.

Splitting him up from Team Taz just seems utterly ridiculous given they had no plans for any of them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol use him where though? He's got a great physique, and is dope in ring but doesn't offer much else. Ricky Starks was cheered over Cage and he was supposed to be the babyface. If you can't cut a promo to get the audience on your side, or if you have no general charisma or character then you're gonna have it rough. He needs to get creative and change his trajectory, I'm sure Tony is open to his creative ideas much like everyone else. 

Anyone notable that he could possibly feud with would be better suited coming out the victor than he would. Especially guys like Archer, Miro, Wardlow, or PAC. You're not putting Cage over those guys. The only thing available for him from my POV is a heel turn and a feud with Jericho/Hager, but supposedly Jericho is leaving for a while so he's the epitome of lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The fact a juiced freak like Cage bangs Melissa Santos will always make me hate him


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why are people so outraged by a Wife wanting to see her Husband do well at his job?

AEW isn't perfect and they have a lot of people just sitting on the sidelines doing nothing while they keep pushing the same few Elite guys endlessly. Team Taz is a prime example of this, booked like utter shit for their entire run despite how over they were and to a lessor degree still are simply because they're not 'elite' guys.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Who better than Cage? Sorry, most of the roster.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mastodon said:


> No. I'm saying don't have a bloated roster of 500 wrestlers & expect that talent aren't going to complain. Obviously anyone would sign a Punk or Danielson. What about all the other no names?


who did they sign after they signed Cage that was worse than him and is getting more spotlight?


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Alot of people should be used better. There is only so many people you can push at once. Just looking at Team Tazz, I know Cage left but I think Starks and Hobbs have more upside. Plus Cage turns 38 next year. When they have a roster of Mjf,Darby,Sammy G, Hangman etc who are all more over and below 30...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I agree with her, Cage is a fantastic talent and AEW have completely botched his run. It started off well and then they just took him off TV, you don't take someone as good and talented as Brian Cage off of TV. Dude should be in the main event of AEW, he's a main event guy in every single company, no discussion.

Has all the tool to be a great heel world champion but Khan is too stupid to do something with him.

I do find it funny people have turned on the guy in this section because he and his wife dared to complain about his position when they're absolutely in the right.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I agree with her, Cage is a fantastic talent and AEW have completely botched his run. It started off well and then they just took him off TV, you don't take someone as good and talented as Brian Cage off of TV. Dude should be in the main event of AEW, he's a main event guy in every single company, no discussion.
> 
> Has all the tool to be a great heel world champion but Khan is too stupid to do something with him.
> 
> I do find it funny people have turned on the guy in this section because he and his wife dared to complain about his position when they're absolutely in the right.


dude please, you’re taking your 80s body guy gimmick too far

nobody would be disagreeing if it was the wife of another talent who had a valid complaint - but Cage is a beige 2x4 with eyes and a mouth

’should be in the main event’ - are you smoking Carter84’s old underwear or something?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude please, you’re taking your 80s body guy gimmick too far
> 
> nobody would be disagreeing if it was the wife of another talent who had a valid complaint - but Cage is a beige 2x4 with eyes and a mouth
> 
> ’should be in the main event’ - are you smoking Carter84’s old underwear or something?


I mean at the end of the day, I think he should be a main event guy, I think he's talented enough. Not even due to his size too, obviously it helps, but I feel he's got charisma, are his mic skills fantastic? No. But I feel he's got that aura and charisma to make up for it. Plus he's a solid in ring worker. 

All Im saying is, if I was starting up a company he'd be one of the first 5 male talents I'd sign.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

wow, some varied opinions here ... As an AEW guy I disagree with most AEW fans on this one.
Obviously the roster is too bloated, but I agree with Mrs cage. I would rather see Cage than several others that are on tv. But I would also like Archer and Wardlow and Luchasauras to be more prominent. I preach patience and that you can't push everyone at once, but (maybe with the exception of Wardlow) I don't think these guys are going to make it to the Main Event.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Wrestlers should sit all of their stupid family members down and go over the do’s and do NOT do’s of social media. People are so fucking stupid.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Could've just kept him in Team Taz if there wasn't a plan for him.


I'd love a Cage/Hobbs old school powerhouse ass kicking team. That's something AEW is missing.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Loooool he may be first guy not renewed! The more they push the less they will get his push!


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

He'll be fighting Tyrus for the NWA TV title in about 6 months.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> What’s with people’s wives piping up lol? He’s boring as hell.


The wife tells the grievances of the talent then the talent has to issue damage control. Never fails. It’s sad some guys can’t just tell the promoter themselves.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Brian Cage isn't anyone's favorite wrestler.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Yea. His presentation is shit, too.


Half Terminator half man gimmick?


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Cage isnt even that good. Hes ok but there are guys much better. Dump him and hire some better. There are a lot of guys in Impact, ROH and NWA who would draw better than Cage.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

the_flock said:


> Oh look AEW fans don't like guys with big muscles. There's a shock.


Cut it out. That's a very dumb thing to say. You could prove that Brian cage is capable of being a top draw. Instead of being stereotype


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Krin put your money where your mouth is. Come up with an idea to make Brian cage the most over guy in wrestling. Point out why Lucha underground and impact could not make this guy the biggest star in the business.


1. Tell him to stop doing stupid shit

2. Put him with someone who can talk for him

3. Have him mow through the entire roster.

---

Not sure he'd be the most over guy in wrestling but it'd be better than how he's been used currently. Wasn't one of his first matches in AEW like a 6 minute match with Marko Stunt which was somewhat competitive?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. Tell him to stop doing stupid shit
> 
> 2. Put him with someone who can talk for him
> 
> ...


That's because cage has the mentality of getting his shit in no matter who the opponent


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> That's because cage has the mentality of getting his shit in no matter who the opponent


Yeah well you need a booker or promoter who tells him not to do that...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah well you need a booker or promoter who tells him not to do that...


It's not just Tony's fault. Impact, Lucha underground nwa Hollywood are also to blame


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Half Terminator half man gimmick?


He's a machine...
Eplains why he's so robotic in everything he does. Living the gimmick to the fullest.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Yea I think she is not wrong but she should mind her own business.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not sure he'd be the most over guy in wrestling but it'd be better than how he's been used currently. Wasn't one of his first matches in AEW like a 6 minute match with Marko Stunt which was somewhat competitive?


That was Lance Archer and hideously stupid. Really if I was around in 2020 I'd probably labeled a "hater" on here for life due to my disdain for those shows.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

More unpopular opinions here.

I agree with Santos. He has all the talent in the world. Push him. And by push him I don't mean put a fake belt on him and then out of nowhere stop in the middle of said "push"

Brian Cage has enough in-ring ability and talent to succeed without having to be someone/everyone's "best friend".


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I agree with what others have said, the best thing for him would be to go to WWE. At least they know how to utilise big guys better.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

LongPig666 said:


> DUDE! That's very offensive, didn't you know Bros Lives Matter. You will upset Krin.


Who?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Along with Spears it's fair to say Cage is an example of AEW flops. Folk were fairly hyper for him to debut. Man has that shit turned around lol


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Along with Spears it's fair to say Cage is an example of AEW flops. Folk were fairly hyper for him to debut. Man has that shit turned around lol


I thought he did alright in his 1st year as a heel and aligned with Team Taz. Turning him face was a mistake.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> She´s not completely wrong. But she´s not helping his case with her outbursts.
> He looks like a beast, but he´s fragile, so maybe that´s why TK has toned down on using him now there´s better talent available.
> And he does a lot of Outlaw shows, so Covid concerns could be a factor as well.


They stopped using him because he gets absolutely zero reaction from the crowd.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Along with Spears it's fair to say Cage is an example of AEW flops. Folk were fairly hyper for him to debut. Man has that shit turned around lol


c’mon now, Spears is in an infinitely better spot that what he was in the Fed.

he’s currently booked just above his potential in AEW - guy is smiling


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> They stopped using him because he gets absolutely zero reaction from the crowd.


If that was the case, they wouldn´t use Spears, Hager, Andrade etc. and Dork Order would have been gone a long time ago.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Curryfor3 said:


> I thought he did alright in his 1st year as a heel and aligned with Team Taz. Turning him face was a mistake.


I could see that to me I think the way he loss to Moxley then losing to Sting did him no favors.


LifeInCattleClass said:


> c’mon now, Spears is in an infinitely better spot that what he was in the Fed.
> 
> he’s currently booked just above his potential in AEW - guy is smiling


I'm using flop in the sense he didn't become a breakout midcard type star like people thought. Turned out he wasn't really being underused, he's just meh


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> It's not just Tony's fault. Impact, Lucha underground nwa Hollywood are also to blame


Man, remember how ridiculously good he was booked in LU? I think he only lost like one match and that was a Tag Team match and he didn't even took the pin, iirc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I could see that to me I think the way he loss to Moxley then losing to Sting did him no favors. I'm using flop in the sense he didn't become a breakout midcard type star like people thought. Turned out he wasn't really being underused, he's just meh


flop to people's expectation - I got you

but in this case the people were wrong - he is right where he needs to be 

(and I like him)


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> flop to people's expectation - I got you
> 
> but in this case the people were wrong - he is right where he needs to be
> 
> (and I like him)


Yeah I like the Reservoir Dogs chair pervert gimmick he has now. I think I still liked him better when he was doing the 10 stuff in NXT but he is an entertaining jobber IMO. Plus, I don't think I've ever seen him botch a spot. They should use him more than QT Marshall.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Yeah I like the Reservoir Dogs chair pervert gimmick he has now. I think I still liked him better when he was doing the 10 stuff in NXT but he is an entertaining jobber IMO. Plus, I don't think I've ever seen him botch a spot. They should use him more than QT Marshall.


100% they should use him more than QT

i know its an ‘insult’ - but he is the very definition of ‘a good hand’ - and yeah, i like the chair pervert gimmick too


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> flop to people's expectation - I got you
> 
> but in this case the people were wrong - he is right where he needs to be
> 
> (and I like him)


Agree he's where he belongs 




Geeee said:


> Yeah I like the Reservoir Dogs chair pervert gimmick he has now. I think I still liked him better when he was doing the 10 stuff in NXT but he is an entertaining jobber IMO. Plus, I don't think I've ever seen him botch a spot. They should use him more than QT Marshall.


I guess for me I just don't and didn't get the hype for either of those characters. So with the characters not being interesting to me, him being an average worker and average promo just makes him frustrating to watch lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Along with Spears it's fair to say Cage is an example of AEW flops. Folk were fairly hyper for him to debut. Man has that shit turned around lol


Cage, Spears, Archer, and Luchasaurus all have mostly declined in importance. At least they are justifiable since all of them are rather bland outside of their size. Being a bigger guy can be a curse in AEW. 😂


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Cage is big, but he’s short.
He doesn’t come off as powerful as Archer, nor as agile as Luchasaurus. Additionally, he has zero mic skill. Its hard to justify pushing Cage right now.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

I really wish they kept the FTW belt on Brian Cage, a backdoor push is still a push


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

Krin said:


> this is just an elaborate way of saying I like acrobats in my wrestling, not bodybuilders. but Cage does wrestle the indy acrobat style you like


You are clearly a dimwit, mic skills are a wait what skill? I like watching talented people. Being big isn’t a talent., did I once say I like watching acrobatics? No, I’m pretty sure I didn’t.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I think a Brian Cage vs Miro feud could be money, and have some really strong matches. Other than that, I'm just not sure what they could do with the guy right now. He's kind of a victim of being in a promotion that now has a lot of other big power guys, most of whom do better mic work.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

MaseMan said:


> I think a Brian Cage vs Miro feud could be money, and have some really strong matches. Other than that, I'm just not sure what they could do with the guy right now. He's kind of a victim of being in a promotion that now has a lot of other big power guys, most of whom do better mic work.


I think Miro would get huge pops and Cage would get silence. Cage isn't it. He just doesn't have that superstar quality. He's bland as fuck.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Timing is so important in Wrestling. Unfortunately for those that bought credibility back to the Impact brand (Cage, Kross, Morrison, Taya etc) timing hasn't really been on there side.

Imagine telling someone in 2018 that Sammy Guevara would be the most well off of all the Lucha Underground Characters in Season Three for example.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who did they sign after they signed Cage that was worse than him and is getting more spotlight?


Matt Hardy


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Agree he's where he belongs


HHH got Shawn Spears over, think people forget that. To a point 15k were chanting his catchphrase lol.

Fuck we had 40k at rumble go mad for the dude.

Would be nice quiz question in 20 years, what wrestler was booked better outside HHHs NXT...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> HHH got Shawn Spears over, think people forget that. To a point 15k were chanting his catchphrase lol.
> 
> Fuck we had 40k at rumble go mad for the dude.
> 
> Would be nice quiz question in 20 years, what wrestler was booked better outside HHHs NXT...


I didn't forget, I'm just doing the opposite of your name and choosing to ignore and downplay it. Why? Because fuck him, lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> Matt Hardy


……. Well, you got me there

i would happily trade all the matt hardy sportlight for Cage spotlight

get it done TK!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

There’s a lot going on with the AEW roster, but surely Cave could have been used better (and still should be). I don’t think he’s nothing to write home about, but I’d rather see something with him than the Hardy HFO stuff, or Dark Order, or Best Friends.

I don’t think the fans take to him in a big enough way though, so I can see how he’d get lost in the shuffle a bit as well.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

They tried to build team Taz around Cage but the guy is so boring and uncharismatic that Hobbs surpassed him as the muscle and Starks outshined him in every way.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Wasn't sold on Cage until his match with Hangman two PPVs ago.
> 
> I thought it was a pretty damn good match. I was really impressed by Cage in that match for the very first time. Just as I was starting to get into him they kind of pulled the plug on him.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure starks just had a match on one of the dark shows sometime in the last couple of weeks.

But yeah, they dragged it out for so long without much interaction for the longest time and by the time it finally happened it just seemed a bit anti-climatic.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Would be annoyed if I had a wife that publicly talked shit about my employer, don't think that's going to do anyone any favors especially Cage.

I really liked the guy in LU, and thought most of the stuff they put him in was entertaining and same thing with him in Impact. That's how they should book him, but it seems like the big guys don't get much love in AEW....Cage, Lance Archer, Wardlow, Luchasaurus, and Miro, now that he's lost the title and like he was in the earlier parts of his time with the company, have all seemed very underutilized and always seem like they don't ever have much direction or angles that maintain their momentum.

Cage is a big guy that looks like an ass kicker and can actually wrestle...not sure why he isn't be booked better...


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

They tried with Cage, but he just falls flat. Him joining Team Tazz was great, but he quickly took the backseat; Starks is charismatic as hell, even Hobbs has a presence about him that is better than Cage, even though I hate that Sid Vicious sneer he always does. Most of Cage’s work in Team Tazz consisted of him looking like a deer in the headlights, hoping the camera would not pan over him.

Many people on this forum, said that Cage’s style is more suited towards a baby face run, they tried that, but being a baby face is a lot harder than a heel and Cage is simply not working in an environment where you have people with charisma. I watched LU and while Cage is an impressive specimen, as soon as Mil Muertes appeared, you knew who the real monster heel was. He brought everything that Cage is lacking; charisma, intensity and believability.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

He Injured? 
Strange he hasn't even been on Dark or Elevation


----------

